# Protection et Mode de Vie > Cosmétiques, Produits Ménagers, Vêtements et Autres >  Re: l*sh [topic unique]

## FasaKe

la promo sur le co.uk se termine quand ? et c'est quoi en fait exactement ? ( désolé je suis une quiche en anglais ).

----------


## Léga

jusqu'au 17 janvier, 10 de cadeaux pour 30 d'achats, 20 de cadeaux pour 50 d'achats

----------


## FasaKe

> jusqu'au 17 janvier, 10 de cadeaux pour 30 d'achats, 20 de cadeaux pour 50 d'achats


merci c'est gentil !!!

----------


## mely3969

> tin çà marche toujours pas! çà me soule!
> 
> et sur le .fr, ce que je veux n'est pas dispo


faut qu on leur ecrive un mail cest pas possible ca ,
jvais retenter demain / dimanche avec la cb du papa mais cest vraiment chiant de pas pouvoir utiliser sa carte .

----------


## Dafiiiiid

Et vous avez pensé à simplement vider le cache de votre navigateur internet, vider les cookies, le fermer, et refaire la commande?
Vos cartes sont à expiration à quelle date?

----------


## AnaMaYa

en 2011 la fin de validité de ma carte ^^

----------


## mely3969

> Et vous avez pensé à simplement vider le cache de votre navigateur internet, vider les cookies, le fermer, et refaire la commande?
> Vos cartes sont à expiration à quelle date?


vi je lai fait ce matin moi david dans le doute
2011 aussi pr la visa et la mastercard

----------


## kiba

L'offre n'est pas en  mais en £.

----------


## love-t

On m'a offert plusieurs bains moussants et un savon "les fées démoniaques" qui sent trop trop bon, mais apparemment c'est un savon que pour les mains  

Du coup jpense l'utiliser comme sent bon pour mes vêtements. Et les bains moussants...ba jvais prendre des bains

----------


## AnaMaYa

moi je me lave avec sous la douche   ::   m'en fous   ::

----------


## MeloOny

M'suis offerte le bain moussant "bain de minuit", je l'ai testé l'autre jour, ça mousse bien puis ça sent trop bon  

Puis pour Noël j'avais offert à ma belle mère la barre de massage en forme de fraise, puis le gel douche "ramène ta frais", avec le savon "le miel et les abeilles" et elle adore, elle a testé la barre de massage tout de suite après l'avoir ouvert, puis y'avait des p'tits à côté qui voulaient prendre la barre pour la manger parce que ça sentait le bonbon

----------


## mely3969

Ayé commande passée avec la mastercard de mon pere, allez savoir pourquoi elle passe et pas ma visa ,ni la mastercard du frangin magie . ca fait 3kg de commande youpi

----------


## AnaMaYa

commande passée avec la maestro de ma mère!

----------


## Léga

mmmmh, une bonne séance du dimanche !!! 
HSuan Wen Hua, puis Godiva, puis Rafistoleur
on fait poser le Rafistoleur le temps d'un bon Cupcake
on rince le tout, un peu de Pulpédélik, une bonne dose de Main Verte.

après ça, mieux vaut ne pas passer trop près de son amoureux, parce qu'on sent tellement bon qu'il risquerait de vous faire un sort et de vous obliger... à réutiliser Pulpédélik   :bisous2:   ::

----------


## la_puce

je vais peut être me lancer    ::  

j'ai préparer une commande, manque plus qu'à valider    ::

----------


## prem's

rafistoleur j'aime pas l'odeur, mais tellement efficace   :amour: 

pour les gelées de douche, avec la fleur j'ai pas de soucis moi; à la main oui bien sur qu'elle fuit   :|

----------


## FasaKe

> rafistoleur j'aime pas l'odeur, mais tellement efficace   :amour: 
> 
> *pour les gelées de douche, avec la fleur j'ai pas de soucis moi; à la main oui bien sur qu'elle fuit*   :|


pour moi c'est l'inverse    ::    déjà rien que prendre un bout, je me bat avec    ::

----------


## FasaKe

J'écris ce message en ayant sur le visage " la guerre des boutons " et je m'attendais à bien pire pour l'odeur, même si c'est vrai qu'elle est quand même désagréable    ::   j'en ai congelé la moitié aussi. J'espère que ca va être bénéfique ^^

----------


## mely3969

Comment on utilise ocean walt pour la figure?

----------


## FasaKe

> Comment on utilise ocean walt pour la figure?


ba tu appliques sur le visage propre et masse et après tu rinces nan ? enfin c'est ce qui me parait logique   :ben: 
j'avais hésité à le prendre mais j'ai pas lu beaucoup de bons avis sur le forum l*sh, notamment sur les grains de sels qui écorchent.

----------


## Noemie-

Yumi je trouve l'odeur un peu trop forte, et écoeurante

----------


## pipo93

pareil que toi Nono : yumi je déteste,  j'ai commandé un petit flacon et je trouve ça écoeurant aussi

----------


## Noemie-

on me l'a offert, c'est un peu flacon aussi, mais je trouve l'odeur assez chimique, ptet que ça passera mieux l'été   :hein:   là c'est vraiment fort    ::  


Et pour ocean walt, moi je mouille mon visage un peu avant, je prends du produits, et je frotte. J'aime bien l'odeur et ça change des produits ou les gommages sont des petits grains de sable. Il laisse a peau super douce, mais effectivement, parfois les grains de sel font parfois un peu mal    ::

----------


## FasaKe

Pensez à moi pour yumi    ::  

ce matin j'ai testé au pays de candy, j'adore l'odeur, normal elle ressemble énormément à rock star mon chouchou    ::

----------


## Laurellange

J'aime beaucoup snow fairy, ça sent le malabar mais je n'en racheterai pas en gel douche, je n'avais pas fait gaffe qu'il y avait du paraben dedans, je préfère éviter

Vous savez si c'est le cas dans tous les produits de cette senteur ?

----------


## mely3969

La gelée rouge a la fraise je lai donnée a la copine de mon frere elle est en fan , dommage que lon puisse pas la recommander , pareil elle a testé pousse plus vite et elle adore . 

snowfairy je lai acheté en petit flacon mais je men sers pas

----------


## pipo93

Snow fairy c'est pareil, je le supporte pas   ; j'ai un petit flacon, et deux parfum solides, avis aux amateurs....
et la gelée à la fraise,pareil, je l'ai eu deux fois en cadeau sur ma commande anglaise, mais c'est pas possible : ça sent exactement apreil qu'un produit anticalcaire que j'utilisais quand j'étais étudiante l'été et que je faisais le ménage pour une entreprise de nettoyage.. j'ai essayé de ma laver une fois avec, j'ai eu l'impression de me décaper avec un produit pour la cuisine ou les toilettes  

Sinon, grosse déception : mon copain était en formation sur paris la semaine dernière, et il était dans un hôtel juste à côté des jardins du Luxembourg, donc pas loin de la boutique l*sh de Buci. Vous vous doutez que je lui avais fait une petite liste, et ben tout ce que je voulais était en rupture, à part une barre de massage

----------


## Laurellange

Si tu as encore tes parfums solides en mai, je prends   :lol2:

----------


## Noemie-

> Snow fairy c'est pareil, je le supporte pas   ; j'ai un petit flacon, et deux parfum solides, avis aux amateurs....
> et la gelée à la fraise,pareil, je l'ai eu deux fois en cadeau sur ma commande anglaise, mais c'est pas possible : ça sent exactement apreil qu'un produit anticalcaire que j'utilisais quand j'étais étudiante l'été et que je faisais le ménage pour une entreprise de nettoyage.. j'ai essayé de ma laver une fois avec, j'ai eu l'impression de me décaper avec un produit pour la cuisine ou les toilettes  
> 
> Sinon, grosse déception : mon copain était en formation sur paris la semaine dernière, et il était dans un hôtel juste à côté des jardins du Luxembourg, donc pas loin de la boutique l*sh de Buci. Vous vous doutez que je lui avais fait une petite liste, et ben tout ce que je voulais était en rupture, à part une barre de massage


ça craint ça    ::    Enfin tant mieux tu me diras, ca veut dire que la marque marche, mais bon, ça me fait pas trop pour leur magasin   ::

----------


## pipo93

> Si tu as encore tes parfums solides en mai, je prends   :lol2:


Mais attends, je sais pas encore si on vient en mai, y'a le problème des chiens, faut que tu puisses les prendre avec nous  
enfin à la limite les parfums je te les mets dans une enveloppe, suffit que tu me files ton adresse  




> ça craint ça      Enfin tant mieux tu me diras, ca veut dire que la marque marche, mais bon, ça me fait pas trop pour leur magasin


c'est surtout que j'attendais que mon copain rentre avec une belle poche de l*sh, et qu'il avait qu'un tout petit paquet    .. moi qui me délectait déjà de ma douche du lendemain matin, j'ai boudé toute la soirée

----------


## AnaMaYa

T'es peut-être allergique à la lavande alors pipo93? car les deux en contiennent.

Je veux bien ton imperialis, moi, si tu n'en veux plus  :Smile:  c'est ma crème de jour.

----------


## mely3969

Pour ma part porridge me graisse le visage je lai donc supprimé je suis retournée a feuille et figues . 
jai ma creme celestial si ca interesse a echanger je n'aime pas du tout .

----------


## AnaMaYa

tu te laves le visage avec du savon??

----------


## kiba

Perso, le porridge me sert sous la douche et pour me laver les mains.
Pour le visage, c'est soit une crème exfoliante, soit babyface, soit un lait démaquillant, soit une lotion nettoyante.

----------


## mely3969

> tu te laves le visage avec du savon??


vii avec tous les savons l*sh je me suis lavée le visage . et feuille et figues va bien . 
mais je vais repartir sur melvita je pense a terme.

----------


## prem's

> Perso, le porridge me sert sous la douche et pour me laver les mains.
> Pour le visage, c'est soit une crème exfoliante, soit babyface, soit un lait démaquillant, soit une lotion nettoyante.


babyface tu t'en sers comment?
moi il me laisses une saleté de pellicule grasse sur la peau c'est super désagréable   :grrr:

----------


## AnaMaYa

c'est normal, baby face, faut ensuite rincer son visage avec une eau tonique   ::

----------


## prem's

ah parce qu'il faut en plus un truc qu'ils vendent pas?   :shock: 
bon ben pas grave je finirai l'échantillon. en lavant avec fresh pharmacy    ::

----------


## AnaMaYa

Ben si ils en vendent des toniques! t'as bouffée d'air frais pour les peaux sèches, sensibles. eau à Rome pour les peaux mixtes, et l'eau d'arbre à thé pour les peaux à problèmes   ::

----------


## prem's

:jap:  :jap:

----------


## AnaMaYa

:reverence:  :reverence:

----------

forum party l*sh Uk aujourd'hui

----------


## kiba

> Envoyé par kiba
> 
> Perso, le porridge me sert sous la douche et pour me laver les mains.
> Pour le visage, c'est soit une crème exfoliante, soit babyface, soit un lait démaquillant, soit une lotion nettoyante.
> 
> 
> babyface tu t'en sers comment?
> moi il me laisses une saleté de pellicule grasse sur la peau c'est super désagréable   :grrr:


Pour moi, c'est un savon surgras donc je me savonne le visage avec, je rince normalement mais pas trop et je garde la peau bien hydratée sans avoir à mettre de crème hydratante par dessus.

----------


## pipo93

AnaMaYa ok pour impérialis, je te la réserve  

Kalysta, c'est sans doute une bonne idée de mettre les crèmes au frigo, j'aurais peut-être dû tenter avant   Quoiqu'il en soit, je ne compte pas racheter de crème pour le visage chez l*sh, je vais m'en tenir aux crèmes pour le corps, savons, shampoings, etc....
Par contre j'ai acheté la gamme wele**** à l'ammande que tu m'avais conseillée, et je n'en suis pas super satisfaite; je ne fais pas de réaction, mais j'aime moyennement l'effet sur ma peau   il faut que je reteste plus longuement; pour le moment je termine mon tube de crème pour peaux très intolérantes, testée   ; le hic c'est que je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre derrière..

----------

t'as testé les crèmes alverde ?
bon je sais que c'est dur à trouver mais apparemment elles sont bien ( demande à nuynuy sur le post concerné )

----------


## Mélanie

Ah mince j'avais jamais pensé à demander des échantillons, tu leur écris en anglais ?

----------


## Laurellange

> Ah mince j'avais jamais pensé à demander des échantillons, tu leur écris en anglais ?


Franglais oui   mais ils ont bien compris !

Je te dirai ce que j'ai comme je les ai en double, si tu as un truc que tu veux essayer

----------


## liliebird

il suffit de dire "hello i want some échantillons please" (je sais pas comment on dit je chercherai) et ils tenvoient ça comme ça avec la commande???

----------


## love-t

C'est "sample" il me semble

----------


## FasaKe

> il suffit de dire "hello i want some échantillons please" (je sais pas comment on dit je chercherai) et ils tenvoient ça comme ça avec la commande???

----------


## MeloOny

Ouaip la dernière fois dans le commentaire j'ai mis un truc du genre " Can I have some samples of soaps please ?".
Pis ils ont du comprendre, j'ai eu que des échantillons de savons et de gels douche

----------


## Laurellange

Moi j'ai poussé le vice jusqu'à demander des échantillons bien précis

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Est-ce que par hasard, l'une ou l'un d'entre vous à déjà offert ou essayé le coffret "bo goss"?
Mon copain veut prendre soin de sa peau, mais prend toujours des vieux produits de supermarché qui sont pas supers supers.Et comme j'ai pas le temps non plus de tout lui fabriquer, je me disais qu'un coffret L... c'était l'idéal.

----------


## didou47

je sais pas ce qu'il y a dans le coffret mais la crème bogosse, mon copain l'utilise et en est très content   ::  
Sinon, je vois qu'il y a Capivert dedans, que perso j'adore, ainsi que Rameau d'Olivier, idem.
Par contre, pour la crème de rasage, mon copain utilise le barbier de ces villes et pareil, en est très content (mais il est sexy avec sa repousse de barbe donc il se rase 1 ou 2 fois par mois seulement   ::  )

----------


## prem's

> (mais il est sexy avec sa repousse de barbe donc il se rase 1 ou 2 fois par mois seulement   )


ste chanceux.
le mien c'est 1 à 2 fois par semaine suivant la taille de la barbe   :lol2: 
et je le trouve pas trop stressé avec ça, quand je vois mo père où c'est tous les matins, et parfois dans l'aprem si RDV client très important    ::  

sinon je pense que je vais voir pour lui offrir aussi tiens. Mais la crème de rasage le barbier de ses villes il avait pas accroché plus que ça dans mon souvenir.   :sontfous:

----------


## didou47

Ben moi j'aime bien sa "barbe" donc ça me dérange pas et pour le moment dans son boulot c'est pas dérangeant non plus (enfin il est qu'en stage. Mais quand il avait eu son entretien il s'était rasé quand même). 
Le barbier de ces villes il me semble que c'est pour les poils qui accrochent pas trop et pour une peau "molle" (jsuis désolée, je me rase pas la barbe je sais pas trop comment décrire ^^), donc selon le type de peau et de poils du tien ça convient peut-être pas ouais. 

En attendant j'ai été voir le site l*sh et y a plusieurs petites nouveautés qui me tentent bien, c'est malin!

----------


## Kalysta

Jme suis acheté le nouveau gel douche Supergrass, il sent trop bon, il est super frais c'est vraiment agréable avec la chaleur en ce moment    ::

----------


## FasaKe

Mon frère est revenu d'un séjour en Angleterre, et pour me faire plaisir, il m'a offert le coffret " My fair Lady ". Dedans il y un savon " cocktail", mais ca me dit absolument rien, quelqu'un le connait par hasard ?

----------


## prem's

des lyonnaises pour une commande groupée bientôt?
j'ai besoin de shampooing moi

----------


## kiba

Je passe. J'ai décidé d'épuiser mes stocks d'abord.   :jap:

----------


## prem's

quand tu demandes pour où ils en sont à Lyon c'est toujours la même réponse    ::  
y a 4 ans ils cherchaient DEJA des locaux.
Et avec la place qu'il y a aux alentours de Lyon je trouve "bizarre" qu'ils aient pas de locaux. Ils se sont mis dans des villes 20 fois moins grosses, ils peuvent bien se mettre en périphérie de Lyon. genre à Carré de Soie ça aurait été parfait quoi    ::  

Je me dis donc, que le soucis est ailleurs mais ils veulent pas dire où   :grattgratt:

----------


## mushroom

Surtout qu'à paris j'ai fais 3 des 4 boutiques et les 3 sont des quartiers assez commerçants, et comme tout à Paris les places ne doivent pas être données.

Il y a une boutique qui va ouvrir à Grenoble, ca me parait plus près de Lyon mais je ne suis pas du coin je ne me rend pas compte    ::

----------


## mely3969

> quand tu demandes pour où ils en sont à Lyon c'est toujours la même réponse    
> y a 4 ans ils cherchaient DEJA des locaux.
> Et avec la place qu'il y a aux alentours de Lyon je trouve "bizarre" qu'ils aient pas de locaux. Ils se sont mis dans des villes 20 fois moins grosses, ils peuvent bien se mettre en périphérie de Lyon. genre à Carré de Soie ça aurait été parfait quoi    
> 
> Je me dis donc, que le soucis est ailleurs mais ils veulent pas dire où   :grattgratt:


ouai carré soie cest impensable a mon sens et tant mieux tropppp loin xd
qu'il vienne dans le 9eme cest parfait allez au pire le 4eme et jsuis sympa 

jmen fiche moi jai ma copine qui peut me choper desormais des produits ca aide 

et oui grenoble cest pres de lyon

----------


## prem's

trop loin?    ::  
j'y suis en 5mn à pied de mon taf moi.

et avec le T3 + Rhone express qui s'y arrete + Metro A (et je parle pas des bus), un parking gratuit, la rocade juste à coté je vois pas le soucis avec Carré de Soie.   :lol2:

----------


## wonderland

apparemment ils vont ouvrir à Grenoble    ::

----------


## mely3969

Un vrai bonheur le masque frais sirene jai eu la peau toute douce apres
tu as testé le tiens aly? 

vivement que ma topine y retourne jvais en tester d'autre xd

----------


## prem's

oui j'ai essayé les 2 le jour meme d'ailleurs    ::  
la guerre des boutons, il pue mais fais une peau bien propre. clairement à utiliser à petite dose je pense, parce que c'est du bon gros soin! mais a l'air efficace.
cupcake, ben jai envie de le manger    ::   il sent trop bon le chocolat. Et il fait la peau douce et m'a bien resserré les pores   :kao2: 





au passage j'ai essayé la crème wele**** que tu m'a filé. Elle pue c'est une catastrophe    ::   "crème hydratante à la rose musquée". ils se sont trompé ou alors y avait pas assez de place pour dire "crème hydratante à la rose et au rat musqué"    ::   (mais elle hydrate super bien quand même.)

----------


## mely3969

> oui j'ai essayé les 2 le jour meme d'ailleurs    
> la guerre des boutons, il pue mais fais une peau bien propre. clairement à utiliser à petite dose je pense, parce que c'est du bon gros soin! mais a l'air efficace.
> cupcake, ben jai envie de le manger     il sent trop bon le chocolat. Et il fait la peau douce et m'a bien resserré les pores   :kao2: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au passage j'ai essayé la crème wele**** que tu m'a filé. Elle pue c'est une catastrophe     "crème hydratante à la rose musquée". ils se sont trompé ou alors y avait pas assez de place pour dire "crème hydratante à la rose et au rat musqué"     (mais elle hydrate super bien quand même.)


lool pourtant elle est tres efficace
moi jai les capsules a la rose musquée xd
alors il te plaisait pas mon panier rempli  :Big Grin:  merdeuse va !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## prem's

genre    ::  

j'ai tout gardé  tout essayé, et malgré son odeur je la mets tous les matins la crème   :reverence: 
et l'huile j'en ai déjà vidé pas loin d'1/4 de la bouteille   :etonne2:

----------


## EdenRSB

Habitant pas loin de la boutique du 14ème, évidemment j'en suis accro !

Pour les cheveux j'utilise Big et Jungle.
J'aime beaucoup la texture de Big, avec des petits cristaux de sels marins pour exfolier le cuir chevelu et on en utilise peu, Jungle est un peu dut à utiliser je trouve.

J'ai une peau mixte à tendance acnéique, pleine de cicatrices, de petits boutons qui laissent une ENORME tache rouge pendant des mois voire des années après leur disparation, enfin bref, peaudemerde vous l'aurez compris...
J'utilise la lotion d'artre à thé, Herbalisme et la grande mentheuse.

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## prem's

pour la peau, la mienne est un peu moins pénible que la tienne mais j'utilise les mêmes produits
tu peux testé le masque frais "guerre des boutons", il pue mais super efficace je trouve    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## FasaKe

La "guerre des boutons" à part me rajouter de l'acné & m'assécher la peau, il m'a rien fait de bien ce masque    ::

----------


## kiba

l*sh France envoie par mail une enquête.
J'y ai répondu pour leur dire qu'ils gagneraient à entrer dans une démarche BIO et BDIH et à virer les saloperies qui trainent encore dans leur liste de matières premières.

----------


## mely3969

de mon coté tjs aussi fan de sirene ,la peau est belle douce et lumineuse

----------


## liliebird

pour ma peau mixte j'utilise buvard, super chouette, et très agréable. Pas super fan du nettoyant herbalisme, je vais revenir à aqua marina qui est super. la crème néné chéris pour les seins est très agréable et efficace.

----------


## MeloOny

Il y a que le shampooing que j'achète chez eux car je trouve que niveau qualité/prix ça va, j'ai quand même vu une grosse différence par rapport aux autres shampooings et le solide c'est quand même plus écologique.
Apres les beurres, gels douches j'ai testé mais c'est plus du gadget, c'est quand même cher et pas forcément très naturel.

----------


## inari

moi j'aime beaucoup les masques pour le visage aussi.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Moi j'apprécie leurs shampoings solides, leurs crèmes pour le visage (Céleste et Impérialis), le nettoyant/exfoliant Ange à Fleur de peau.
J'aime bien aussi leur eau tonique Bouffée d'Air Frais (elle me revient moins cher que celle que je prenais en parapharmacie et me laisse une jolie peau).

Et les savons solides aussi c'est pas mal pour faire des économies. Et c'est tout de même plus fun qu'un bloc de savon de marseille qui souvent laisse la peau toute rèche.

Après leur beurre corporel Copacabana c'est pas mal mais ça revient cher à la longue. Mais c'est vrai que j'avais jamais trouvé un truc qui exfolie aussi bien le corps, à chaque fois j'utilisais des trucs pas assez bien. En plus ça permet de pas perdre de temps à mettre de la crème pour le corps en sortant de la douche étant donné que ça hydrate/beurre en même temps. (j'ai une peau très sèche donc moi je ne peux pas me passer de m'hydrater)

Pas encore testé les masques. J'attend d'avoir 5 pots pour en tester un gratuitement.

Par contre oui les ballistics et compagnie je trouve ça trèèèès gadget (et puis de toute façon j'ai pas de baignoire -o-). Et leur gamme de maquillage qui vient de débarquer m'a l'air pas terrible vu le prix, j'ai pu tester lors d'une soirée privée dans un lush et j'ai pas trouvé mon compte. En plus il y a trop de couleurs immettables et flashy.

----------


## Giemma

J'utilise les crèmes visage, mains et corps, je n'ai pas trouvé plus efficace dans d'autres marques. Les nettoyants visage sont pas mal aussi. J'ai testé un masque, j'ai beaucoup aimé. Mais je vous rejoins sur les ballistics, le gel douche... pas génial à mon sens. Les savons, j'en prends de temps en temps mais je trouve qu'ils s'usent très vite quand même.

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour ! 

J'avoue, je n'ai pas le courage de lire tout le post !
J'aimerais vos conseils, j'ai la peau fatigué et terne, de petit bouton par ci par la, vous savez quel masque me conviendrait le mieux ? 
Lequel preféré vous ?

----------


## Giemma

J'en avais testé un qui était pas mal, c'était catastrophe cosmétique il me semble. Il éliminait bien les impuretés.

----------


## Sanaga

J'ai pris le gel douche Supergrass tout à l'heure, qui sent très bon, et un savon Feuilles et figues, testé tout à l'heure, ma peau me remercie, elle ne me tire pas et sent bon!

----------


## Valli'ntegrä

Une question bête comme ça, mais en ce qui me concerne j'ai une tignasse bien longue et épaisse et j'utilise Godiva. Quand j'ai dit aux vendeuses que mes galets me duraient un mois et demi au mieux, elles ont paru l'air horrifiées parce que le galet est sensé durer au moins quatre mois.

Sans déconner, je suis la seule à qui ça arrive? :/

----------


## Elik@

Tu n'es pas la seule ^^ le galet karma koma dure 1,5 mois pour moi aussi ( j'ai de long cheveux bouclé ). 
Je viens de recevoir ma commande de lush.co.uk à l'instant et ils se sont trompé, j'ai reçu 500gr de "gratuitous violets" alors que j'avais commander de "la fée démoniaque", si sa intéresse quelqu'un. Je veut bien l'echanger contre autant de fée démoniaque ou d'autre produit lush  :Smile:

----------


## Rade

Renvois un mail pour expliquer l'erreur ils feront un geste  ::  

Pour les masques balançoire est top il permet de rééquilibrer et sens vraiment bon

----------


## Elik@

Oui effectivement ils ont fait un geste il me renvoie le bon savon^^ Mais j'ai reçu un message pour me dire que ma commande à était envoyer de nouveau ainsi qu'un autre qui me dit que le savon seul à était envoyer... J'attend de voir ce que je reçoit sa m'a l'air suspect!

----------


## toutouill3

Bon, ca y est je me lance, je viens de passer ma 1ere commande chez eux : la guerre des boutons, Eau d'arbre à thé, buvard et Ange a fleur de peau. Depuis le temps que je regardais !

----------


## Giemma

Ange à fleur de peau... j'adore!

----------


## toutouill3

J'ai recu ce midi, je testerais demain  :Smile:

----------


## lachevre10

J'hésite encore à me lancer et ne sais pas trop quel shampoing et après shampoing prendre...

----------


## loulouk

oui les emballages papiers du produit lui même ça je suis ok, d'ailleurs il est noté qu'ils osnt compostables, recyclables,
c'est plus toutes ces boules qui me gènent ^^

----------


## Lou

Oui je parlais des ptites boules  :Big Grin: 

http://fr.lush.eu/shop/info/51/

----------


## loulouk

ah ben j’ai rien dit alors  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Giemma

Les petites boules sont faites en amidon il me semble. Moi je les garde comme ça je les utilise quand j'ai un envoi à faire.

Pour l'odeur des produits, ça me fait penser qu'il y a quelques années, mon copain m'avait acheté un énorme coffret lush pour mon anniversaire. Le pauvre, il a dû le laisser dans le coffre de sa voiture jusqu'au jour J tellement ça sentait fort. Il s'est dit que dans l'appart, j'aurais trouvé tout de suite de quoi il s'agissait. Bon, il a quand même eu du bol qu'on n'ait pas besoin de la voiture pendant ce laps de temps!!!  ::

----------


## Shaina

pour les ptites boules d'amidon, elles ont fini au compost, aucun probleme, j'ai trouvé ca top!

sinon, j'utilise depuis quelques semaines "pousse plus vite" je sais pas si ca marche, mais c'est top niveau utilisation, odeur, etc!

----------


## loulouk

pousse plus vite je l’ai eu en échantillon, pas encore utilisé

----------


## Lou

En parlant d'échantillons, vous les obtenez comment? Magasin, vpc?
Et seulement si vous faites une "grosse" commande?

----------


## loulouk

j'ai passé une petite commende de 35 euros et j’ai eu droit à 1 échantillon choisis parmis 3 .

----------


## Taysa

J'ai pris le rockstar, il me laisse la peau seche c'est horrible suis decue car il sent vraiment super bon

----------


## MeloOny

Je trouve que les shampoings et savons Lush assèchent la peau en général !

Pour les échantillons ils en mettent systématiquement par correspondance, souvent je mets dans le commentaire ce que je voudrais.
En magasin j'ai l'impression que c'est selon le bon vouloir de la vendeuse.

----------


## loulouk

je viens de tester mon nouveau shamooing solide godiva,
j'aime l’odeur, elle persiste d’ailleurs pas mal dans la salle de bain, plus que sur mes cheveux même j’ai l'impression .
Je suis assez étonnée du pouvoir moussant, je m'attendais à devoir frotter beaucoup pour avoir de la mousse et en fait pas du tout,
j'imagine donc qu'il est réellement aussi économique qu'ils le disent .
J'ai aussi testé le parfum solide lust, il sent bon, il a l'air persistant, je le sent encore bien , et j'en ait mis très peu .

Je testerais les autres produits plus tard ^^

----------


## Giemma

Pour les échantillons, ici à Lille, ils ne sont pas avares. A chaque fois que je vais au magasin, quelque soit le vendeur, je repars avec 1 ou 2 échantillons, voire parfois des fonds de pot.

----------


## Taysa

Punaise j'etais a lille j'ai rien eu !

----------


## Giemma

Sérieux?! Franchement t'as pas eu de bol!

----------


## Taysa

Bah ui  :Frown:  surtout que j'aurais aimer tester je commence tout juste a connaitre lush

----------


## ika 47

ok merci je savais bien qu'il y avait un truc à humidifier

----------


## diou

Teo a du souffrir, parce qu'il faut pas le mouiller

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si jamais ça intéresse quelqu'un, je vends (je peux faire des photos) :
- un après shampoing Rafistoleur 245grs à utiliser avant le 03/01/2017, le pot est abîmé car resté dans la douche mais il n'y a pratiquement rien d'utilisé => 5€
- un shampoing Mousse brune 100grs à utiliser avant le 06/12/2016, pareil, pratiquement rien utilisé => 2€50

A récupérer sur Paris ou Auxerre ou sinon prévoir frais d'envoi.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Si c'est le prix le problème on peut s'arranger, je veux pas que ça finisse à la poubelle.

----------


## lAlicel

Dites, quelqu'un serait intéressé par le parfum solide Vanillary ? Je l'ai commandé sans bien lire la composition et il y a du jasmin dedans, odeur que je déteste profondément. Il est tout neuf (allez, j'avoue, j'ai posé mon doigt dessus une fois).

----------

